# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΕΝΝΗΣΗΣ

## anagennisi2010

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ 
ΕΙΜΑΙ 30 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΝΑΒΟΛΗ 
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ Η ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ Η ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Ι5 
ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ.
ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ 15 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ
ΑΓΟΡΑΦΟΒΙΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΟΝΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΧΟΥΑΛΙΚΗ ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ. ΕΧΩ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ 2 ΦΥΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΣΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΙΣΜΑ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ.
ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΟΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΟΧΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΑ ΣΕ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΣΤΙΚΑ.
ΠΗΓΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΟΡΙΑ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΑ ΝΑ ΝΑΔΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΚΑΥ . ΑΛΛΑ 
ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ. ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΝΟΥΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΙΚΡΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΣΤΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΙΣ ΖΩΗΣ. 
ΘΕΛΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΑΡΧΗ.
ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ.
ΕΠΕΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ.
ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ Ι5 ΑΠΑΛΛΑΓΗ
ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΘΗΤΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΩΣΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ. ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΚΛΗΡΑΓΩΓΗΘΩ ΠΟΛΥ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΣΩ.
ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ.ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΝ.
Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΣ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΝ 700 ΕΥΡΩ.
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΛΣΧΑΙΜΕΡ ΣΕ ΑΡΧΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ .
ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΝΤΑΝΤΕΥΩ.ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ 3 ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΓΜΟΜΕΝΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΤΟΥΝ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ ΖΑΜΑΝΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ
Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ 
ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ . Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΜΑΘΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ 
ΟΛΟ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΔΕΙΝΕ.
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΨΥΧΙΚΕΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΣΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ.
ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ??ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ι4 ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΚΠΕΔΕΥΤΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΩ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΠΙΟ ΟΡΙΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΣ.
ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΤΟΝΑ .
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΑ
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΕΙΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΕΣ.
ΕΧΩ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ,ΕΧΩ ΟΡΑΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ .
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΩ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ.
ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ??

EPISIS NA SOU PO GIA EMENA.
EIMAI ZOOFILOS AGAPO OLA TA ZOA
MARESEI H FYSH BOYNA DASH THALASA
MEGAS O ARXIKTEKTONAS
POU THN EFTIAKSE!!!!
EIMAI ANYPOMONOS
EIMAI EILIKRINEIS
EIMAI AFELIS
EIMAI PARORMHTIKOS AYTHORMHTOS
EIMAI PNEYMA ANTILOGIAS
EIMAI THEORITIKOS
DEN THEOPOIO KANENAN EPISTHMONA
KAI KANENA DOGMA
EIMAI OPENMIND
MILAO ME OLOUS EITE ANARXIKOI EITE ARISTEROI
EITE DEKSIOI
MPORO NA SYZHTHSO APO ENAN PAKISTANO
ENAN SKOUPIDIARH MERXI ENAN POLITIKO.
ME ENDIAFEREI H KOINONIA KAI H ANTROPINES PSYXES.
THEORO OTI STHN EPOXH MAS EPIKRATEI O ATOMISMOS
KAI STO BOMO TOY XRHMATOS POY EXEI GINEI THEOS
GONEIS POULANE H VIAZOUN TA PAIDIA TOYS.
FILOI KAI SYGENEIS KATASTREFOUN TIS SXESEIS TOYS
GIA MIKROPRAGMATA.
ZOUME SE MIA OIKONOMIKI DIKTATORIA TON EPIXEIRHMATION
KAI THS AMERIKHS EYROPHS.
O POLITISMOS MAS EXEI PESEI POLY XAMHLA.
AN EXEI KAPOIOS POLLA XRHMATA .AKOMA KIAN EINAI EMPOROS NARKTOTIKON H EGLHMATIAS
ATHOONETAI
EPEIDH EXEI MEGALODIKHGOROYS POY BRISKOUN PARATHYRAKIA
KAI .EPIKRATEI TO PSEMA KAI TO GLYPSIMO.
KSERO OTI H ZOH EINAI MIKRH .KAI OTI EINAI ENA THEATRO.
PAIZOUME DIAFOROUS ROLOUS.KAI OPOIOS DEN TOYS PAIZEI OPOS H PLEIOPSHFIA. TOTE APORIPTETAI STO PERITHORIO
ME THN TABELA TOY TRELOU ,TOY EKSOGHINOU TOY BLAKA.
DEN KSERO EIMAI ILITHIOS ? EIMAI EKTOS EPOXHS ? OI ARXES KAI ANTHROPINES AKSIES STIS OPOIES PISTEYO EXOUN KATASTRAFEI PLEON ? MIKROS PISTEYA STON THEO .
ALLA EIDA POLLES ADIKIES PAIDIA PETHENOUN APO AROSTIES KAI ELLEIPSH TROFHS KAI EMEIS EXOUME OLA TA YLIKA AGATHA .
EIMASTE YPNOTISMENOI YPERKATANALOTES KAI DEN ANTIDROYME SE OSA GINONTAI.
GEORGE TI PROBLHMA EXO ? EXO XALASMENO DNA?
EXO DEKTEI ARNHTIKES DYNAMEIS APO KAPOIOUS?
TA ALLA 3 ADERFIA MOU GOMENIZOUN KAI APATOYN KAI TIS KOPELES TOYS KAI ZOUN KALA.
DEN ME BOITHISAN POTE .
O PATERAS MOU MONO XRHMATA MAS EDEINE
DEN MAS EMATHE TIPOTA GIA THN ZOH.
EGO 30 XRONON KAI DEN KSERO AN EIMAI STRAIGHT H BI ?
OI EROTIKES EPAFES ME ANDRES MOU PROKALESAN AIDIA
KAMIA GYNAIKA DEN ME EXEI AGAPHSEI
MONO H MHTERA MOU ,POU PAITHANE APO SPANIA ASTHENEIA
PRIN 4 MERES .
MENO ME TON PATERA MOU ALLA EXEI AILSXAIMER
KAI THELO NA ZHSO THN ZOH POU DEN EZHSA.!!!!
EIMAI KATADIKASMENOS NA ZO ETSI ?
MESA STOYS FOVOUS TIS ANASFALEIES TIN MONAKSIA
KAI TA FARMAKA ?
 
EIMAI APOGOHTEYMENOS
OLA PHGAN STRAVA.
APO MIKROS EIXA SYMPLEGMATA .
ME ELEGAN TO KALYTERO PAIDI .
ALLA EIXA AGORAFOVIA KAI NTERPOMOUN NA EKFRASTO.
META TA 15 EPEIDH HMOUN ANORIMOS KAI DEN EIXA SXESEIS.
MOU ELEGAN YPONOOYMENA ,ME ELEGAN ADERFH.
KAI ARXISA NA PSAXNOMAI .
EPESA SE KATATHLIPSI .KAI FOVOMOUN MIPOS KOITAKSO KAPOION ANDRA. EGINE H ZOH MOU KOLASH.

DOYLEPSA SE DOYLEIES GRAFEIOY.
APO 19 XRONON PERNO FARMAKA .
GIAYTO DEN AYTOKTONHSA
TO XANAX TO EPERNA 10 XRONIA .
KAI EINAI SAN NOMIMO NARKOTIKO
KAI EIMAI EKSARTHMENOS APO AYTO.
PHGA SE PSYXOTHERAPEYTES
ALLA MOU ELEGAN TA AYTONOHTA
PREPEI KAPOIOS NA EXEI TO XARISMA OXI MONO TA PTYXIA.
EXO IPSILI LOGIKI NOIMOSINI ALLA POLY XAMILI
SYNAISTHIMATIKH NOYMOSYNH.
EIMAI 30 KAI DEN EXO KANEI AKOMA SXESEIS.
EKLEISA RADEYOU MESO INTERNET ME AGORIA
GIA NA DO AN EIMAI GAY .
EKANA SEX KAI ME PORNES
ALLA 10 LEPTA MHXANISTIKA .
DEN EXO DOULEIA , DEN EXO FILOUS ,DEN KSERO TI EIMAI,
EXO APOTYXEI SE OLOUS TOYS TOMEIS. EXO PATHOS ME THN DIKAIOSYNI KAI THN ITHIKI.
ALLA EIMAI SAN ZONTANOS NEKROS.

----------


## selas-selas

ετσι ακριβως. ο στρατος ειναι το \"φαρμακο\" να σε κανει σκληρο, να σου προσφερει ψυχικο σθενος
να γινεις ποιο στιβαρος, να παιρνεις αποφασεις στη ζωη σαν ανεξαρτητος αντρας. κανε τη θητεια σου κανονικα, ο ΣΤΡΑΤΟΣ ειναι το δευτερο ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ. και σε κανει δυνατο. καλη θητεια.

----------


## carrot

το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης.

----------


## selas-selas

> _Originally posted by insect_
> ο στρατος ειναι μια καλη αφρορμη για να σε πηδηξουν απο τον κωλο.


 Εη... προσεξε λιγο το λεξιλογιο σου.. πως μιλας ετσι? εγω πηγα στο στρατο και με εκανε να γινω πιο ωριμος. και δεν με πηδηξαν, απλα εκανα τα καθηκοντα μου σαν στρατιωτης.

----------


## dora-agxos

καλο ειναι οτι καινουργιο θες να γραψεις για εσενα να το δημοσιευεις εκ νεου κανοντας ενα replay
κ επισης μην βαζεις το θεμα σε πολλες κατηγοριες.. :)

----------


## VasilisA

> _Originally posted by insect_
> ο στρατος ειναι μια καλη αφρορμη για να σε πηδηξουν απο τον κωλο.


το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης.

----------


## mstrouf

> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by insect_
> 
> το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης.
> 
> ...


δεν νομίζετε κ δυο οτι πρέπει να σέβεστε τους συνομιλητές σας;

----------


## Θεοφανία

μστρουμφ θα σε μαλώσω.

Άσε τον κόσμο να εκφράζεται όπως έχει μάθει απ το σπίτι του. αυτά δεν κόβονται.

----------


## anagennisi2010

> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by insect_
> 
> το μήνυμα τροποποιηθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης..
> 
> ...


 ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ 
ΔΕΝ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ 
ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΕΣΑΙ .ΜΕ ΑΠΑΞΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ .!!
ΣΥΝΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ !!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φίλε μου μη ταράζεσαι. Παντού υπάρχουν αυτά. Είπαμε, όπως μαθαίνει στο σπίτι του κανεις. Συνέχισε να γράφεις τους προβληματισμους σου και μη δινεις σημασια.

----------


## anagennisi2010

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Φίλε μου μη ταράζεσαι. Παντού υπάρχουν αυτά. Είπαμε, όπως μαθαίνει στο σπίτι του κανεις. Συνέχισε να γράφεις τους προβληματισμους σου και μη δινεις σημασια.


σε ευχαριστω θεοφανια .φενεσαι καλος χαρακτηρας . σου ευχομαι 
να εισαι παντα χαρουμενη.

----------


## VasilisA

> _Originally posted by anagennisi2010_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μα τι έπαθες χαλάρωσε λίγο…Βαλτέ λίγο χιούμορ στη ζωή σας

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anagennisi2010_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το να κάνεις χιούμορ με τον πόνο του άλλου, δεν είναι χιούμορ, αλλά κακία.

----------


## anagennisi2010

ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ 
ΜΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ 
ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΥΤΙΣΜΟΥ .
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by anagennisi2010_
> ΒΛΕΠΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ 
> ΜΟΥ ΕΘΕΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ 
> ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΑΥΤΙΣΜΟΥ .
> ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ?


Οταν λες αυτισμο τι εννοείς?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Επειδή χτες δεν μπορούσα να διαβάσω το μνμ σου, (ήμουν με μικρό λαπ), και επειδή εδώ γράφουμε μόνο ελληνικά, τώρα που το διάβασα το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι πως είσαι μια χαρά παιδί και ίσως να σε έχει εγκλωβίσει ή φοβίσει η υποψία πως είσαι γκέι.
Και? 
Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα? Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ με ποια εικόνα δική σου θα ένιωσες ευτυχισμένος?

----------


## impossible

Φίλε μου κάνε μια προσπάθεια να πας στο στρατό, μιας και αυτό θέλεις κι εσύ απ\'ότι κατάλαβα, και αν δείς ότι δεν τα καταφέρνεις τότε μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται εκεί και με τη βοήθεια τους θα βρείς κάποια άλλη λύση.
Το θέμα που έχει να κάνει με τη σεξουαλική σου ταυτότητα, όπως είπε και η Θεοφανία, δεν πρέπει να σε αγχώνει. Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τον εαυτό σου και να τον αποδεχθείς πλήρως με όποια σεξουαλική ταυτότητα κι αν έχει. Τότε, πιστεύω, θα νιώσεις ευτυχισμένος.
Λυπάμαι, ειλικρινά, για τη μητέρα σου και εύχομαι απο εδώ και πέρα να έχεις μια ευτυχισμένη ζωή ότι κι αν κάνεις!
Δείχνεις δυνατό παιδί και σίγουρα μπορείς να καταφέρεις να πραγματοποιήσεις τα μελλοντικά σου όνειρα!!

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε μου σε καταλαβαίνω,
Είσαι σε πολύ άσχημη φάση αυτή τη περίοδο εξαιτίας του ότι έχασες τη μητέρα σου.

Από όσα γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι είχες άσχημες εμπειρίες στη ζωή από παιδική ηλικία. Είναι να μη σου τύχει. Μετά τρέχεις και δε προλαβαίνεις να τα ξεπεράσεις και στο μεταξύ χάνεις τις όμορφες στιγμές της ζωής. Σε προσπερνάνε χωρίς να μπορείς να τις πιάσεις.

Κι εγώ είχα άσχημες εμπειρίες στην παιδική ηλικία αλλά πήγα στρατό. Δε σκέφτηκε ποτέ να μην πάω ή να εγκαταλείψω και το κυριότερο, εκεί που φοβόμουνα όπως τώρα εσύ και άκουγα τόσα και τόσα πήγα και πέρασα και αρκετά καλά. Τελείωσα το στρατό με καλές εμπειρίες και δημιούργησα και φιλίες που άντεξαν στο χρόνο.

Από τα γραφόμενα σου βγάζω ότι έχεις ταλέντα, έχεις χαρίσματα πχ τον αυθορμητισμό. Δεν είναι καθόλου ασήμαντο να ναι κανείς αυθόρμητος, μπορεί να κερδίσει πολλά στη ζωή μ΄αυτό.
Ψάξε μέσα σου πρώτα και βρες τις δυνάμεις. Υπάρχουν. Βρες τρόπο σιγά σιγά να τις βγάλεις στην επιφάνεια. Σου αξίζει. 
Έχασες ήδη αρκετό καιρό. Μην αφήνεις επιτέλους τα χρόνια να σε προσπερνούν

----------


## ioannis2

Είσαι πολύ τυχερός που δοκίμασες πολλά πράγματα στη ζωή σου και έτσι μπορείς να επιλέξεις!

Άρα δε σου λείπει ούτε η τόλμη, ούτε η θέληση ούτε ο αυθορμητισμός.

Έχεις πολλές δυνάμεις εσύ.
Το πρόβλημα είναι που απογοητεύεσαι και είσαι απαισιόδοξος.

----------


## RainAndWind

Χρησιμοποίησε τα δυνατά σου σημεία.Την εξυπνάδα,την αγάπη για τη φύση,την αναλυτική σου ικανότητα,την κρίση σου για τις κοινωνικές δομές και ιεραρχίες,την διορατικότητά σου ως προς την ιστορική εποχή στην οποία ανήκεις ως μέρος της ανθρώπινης κοινωνίας,για να αντισταθμίσεις τη χασούρα από τις ελλείψεις που σου κληροδότησαν η οικογένεια και η έλλειψη επαρκούς κοινωνικοποίησης.Ως άτομο δεν πιστεύω σε τετελεσμένα,παρά μόνο στο θάνατο.Κάθε στιγμή είναι κατάλληλη για επανεκκίνηση και αλλαγή πορείας.Κάθε μέρα είναι μία νέα αρχή,αξιοποίησέ την.

Όσο για την σεξουαλική σου ταυτότητα,γράφεις πως πήγες με άντρες και η πράξη σου προκάλεσε αηδία.Την ίδια αηδία ένιωσες και με τις γυναίκες που πήγες,ή απλώς εκεί επικρατούσε η μηχανιστική,αυτοματοποιημ νη ροή της πράξης;Γιατί εκεί μπορεί απλά να μην είχες τη σωστή επαφή με το συναίσθημά σου,που,προσωπική μου άποψη,αυτό σου φταίει γενικά.Έχεις ξεχάσει τι σημαίνει έχω επαφή με το μέσα μου,είμαι γειωμένος σωστά στο τώρα μου,με ξέρω,με καθοδηγώ όταν ξεφεύγω από το δρόμο του και γίνομαι ο ξένος που κατοικεί μέσα στο σώμα μου.Αλλά μπορείς να το επαναφέρεις,η συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη μαθαίνεται,καλλιεργείται.Κ ι εδώ είναι ένας κατάλληλος τόπος να την εξερευνήσεις.Δε σου λείπουν οι ικανότητες,θα μάθεις τους τρόπους να τις ανασύρεις απ'το πηγάδι,να ποτίσεις αυτούς τους σπόρους,αφού τους πατήσεις σε στέρεα γη.

Η συναισθηματική νοημοσύνη είναι καταρχήν σχεδόν συνώνυμη της ενσυναίσθησης.Γενικά περιγράφει θα έλεγα την τέχνη της επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των ανθρώπων.Καταλαβαίνεις τον πόνο των άλλων,μπορείς(δίχως να είναι δικός σου)να τον κατανοήσεις,μπορείς να τον βιώσεις νοητικά,να μπεις στα παπούτσια του άλλου και να τον "γευτείς"προσωρινά ώστε να πας πέρα από σένα;
Επίσης,σε απασχολεί αν αυτό που παρουσιάζεις είναι αλεξιθυμία,μία δυσκολία στην κατανόηση,περιγραφή και ρύθμιση του συναισθηματικού σου κόσμου;Κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσες παραπάνω με τον όρο αυτισμός;

----------

